# Paslode bump fire trigger help please



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

hello again,i received the "bump fire" trigger today for my Paslode F-350s framing gun that i ordered from the link a member was so kind to post for me

i think its got to be the wrong part or possibly a incomplete part,its orange in color but its only th plastic trigger shell,in other words it has no sear parts inside the trigger

with that being said as for the plastic trigger shell the only differance that i can see from the grey one is the color and 2 small holes that are missing that are on the grey trigger

the trigger for the T250 F16 trim gun has a new sear that came with it,,,any help please would be greatly appreciated,,,,Dave


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Orange is for rapid fire, Just put it in and fire away.:clap:


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks,i'll try it but it still seems like something is missing


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

nope doesnt work,its just a orange trigger shell,no metal sear inside,gun does not fire with it


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Sore Thumb,
Sorry you are having problems. 
My ORANGE BUMP TRIGGER is still in the bag. It contains an Orange Trigger that has a metal flap inside that pivots on a roll pin. Also included is a small O-Ring. Here is a link to the part I found to make sure you ordered the same thing.
http://itwconstructionparts.com/xcart/bump-trigger-assembly-optional.html
Let me know if you have any other questions,
Steve


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

thats what i ordered,its missing the metal flap,the only thing that was in the baggy was the orange trigger shell,differant part number though,the one i ordered came up for a search for my framing gun ,the one you posted says its for a angled trim gun,either way the picture of the one i ordered shows the metal flap which isnt there

its the same shell as the one i ordered for the trim gun,,,,,it wont let me link to the one i ordered because i do not have 15 posts yet


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

OOOOPPPPSSSSSSSSSS,
I clicked on the schematic and it took me to an exploded view of the 350, I then clicked on the optional bump trigger that lead me to the link I posted.
Maybe a call tomorrow to the folks where you got it. 
Steve


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

yea i got it from the same folks you linked to in your previous post,i sent an email,and i wrote the number down and will call tomorrow,there is a pic next to the description sku # 501010 ,and the pic clearly shows the sear included,so hopefully i just got a incomplete part by mistake,and they will right it


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, now that ya'll mention it, there are supposed to be two pcs. I forgot, been two years since I installed one.


----------

